# Famous sefo's portraits ..............



## Greyson (Aug 26, 2017)

Falcon.s new portrait unveiled ...
.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

My granddaughter just took this pic five minutes ago ...
.
​


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

Jaunty!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice photo !


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Nice photo !


With my bobble-head lawyer in the background ...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes,  I see your lawyer even though a little out of focus.


----------

